# Install Quarter Round when there is large gap underneath the baseboard?



## Dimeron (May 17, 2013)

Hello.

I recently purchased a house and ripped out all the carpets (so I can refinish the hardwood floor underneath).

I noticed is that the gaps underneath the Baseboard for two walls are fairly big. The biggest spots are 1/2 inch to 11/16th of an inch. While the quarter mould would cover it, nailing the mould to the baseboard will be impossible in those areas.

Just wondering what are my options. Should I remove and reattach the baseboards? (Will require redoing all the baseboards in both rooms)  nail the quarter into the floor? use glue?

Thanks.

[pictures of the gap underneath the baseboard]: http://imgur.com/a/p68lf


----------



## CallMeVilla (May 17, 2013)

Use the quarter round method.  You will make an awful mess removing and replacing the baseboards.

I actually did this on a house where the carpeting had been removed before closing.  The original owner wanted to be compensated for the "new" but ugly carpeting she had installed. Not gonna happen!  In a fit, she had a crew rip out the carpeting so she could use it on her next house!

Thanks lady!  It revealed beautiful 3/4 oak t&g which needed refinishing.  The gap at the baseboard covered nicely, even if I had to use 3/4" quarter round.  Added benefit?  With the gap, you can refinish the floor easier and minimize baseboard damage.

GO FOR IT!


----------



## Dimeron (May 17, 2013)

CallMeVilla said:


> Use the quarter round method.  You will make an awful mess removing and replacing the baseboards.
> 
> I actually did this on a house where the carpeting had been removed before closing.  The original owner wanted to be compensated for the "new" but ugly carpeting she had installed. Not gonna happen!  In a fit, she had a crew rip out the carpeting so she could use it on her next house!
> 
> ...



Thank you, but what's the quarter round method? Do I just get a tall shoe mould and then nail the shoe mould to the floor instead of the baseboard?

For me the house was previously a rental and I don't think the carpet has been cleaned in years. I mostly ripped it out not for the hardwood floor but because the carpet stunk like bunch of college student throw up on it.


----------



## CallMeVilla (May 17, 2013)

Thought you already knew.  The quarter round goes on the floor to hide the gap between the floor and the baseboard.  You can angle nail through the molding into the floor with a nailgun ...  if you hand nail, you must pre-drill to prevent splitting.

Here is an article on how to:  http://www.doityourself.com/stry/installing-quarter-round-molding


----------



## bud16415 (May 20, 2013)

There are a variety of shoe moldings and base moldings out there. Your base board is pretty plain looking and painted. You could look around and find something taller than the regular .75 quarter round and be able to nail it into your base board then. I wouldn&#8217;t nail into the floor with expansion and contraction of the wood in the floor.


----------



## Dimeron (May 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

I think I will stuff some splinter woods under the gap, get one of those bigger shoe moulds and then just nail the mould into the floor at a 45 degree angle.


----------



## nealtw (May 21, 2013)

I wouldn't nail into the floor, expansion and contraction can make a mess out of that. I would just go with a shoe molding like 1 1/4 or 1 1/2".


----------



## Rusty (May 28, 2013)

You never, ever nail the shoe mold to the floor. Bad, bad idea.


----------

